# Vernon Elk



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

So I have a dilemma and was hoping for some forum feedback. As alot of you know my wife drew Vernon rifle. As the great wife she is, she wants to spend every weekend scouting especially right before her hunt. Well, long story short she told me not to buy an Elk tag because her hunt would be our focus, but I decided I just had to have one. My dilemma is this- typically I hunt elk in the uintahs every year but rarely see much elk. Last year I saw 5 cows in 6 days, not exactly hunting, more like hiking... I am considering just hunting elk in Vernon since my tag is open bull and I hardly see any elk up in the uintahs anyways. This would make it so we could scout deer while carrying a gun incase an elk were to appear. My question is, does anyone think its worth hunting elk in Vernon? Any tips, ideas or suggestions will be much appreciated. Feel free to PM if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

If you saw 5 cows in 6 days in the Uintahs, how do you stand to do any worse on the Vernon? How's that for useless advice.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

3 years ago I only say two elk...one is on my wall the other is probably on the guys wall who shot the other 5x5


----------



## longodds (Apr 29, 2010)

I hunted vernon every year before it became draw only I have never seen an elk out there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longodds said:


> I hunted vernon every year before it became draw only I have never seen an elk out there.


That's because back before microwaves were invented there weren't any elk out there. :mrgreen:

I used to spend a lot of time out there all through the 80's and into the 90's I never saw one either. I don't know when they started showing up out there, but there can't be too many of them. I think the DWR has the same feelings for elk on Vernon as they do on the Henries, *KILL EM ALL!!!* Those two places are deer areas and managed as such. They don't want elk in there mucking it up.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I never saw any elk out there either until one night about 5 years ago 3 bulls crossed the road in front of me.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

There are elk out there... shot one last year on the second weekend of the hunt. Chased a herd with 4 bulls for over 3 hours in 2008. They usually stay way up high which is only about 8500 ft. but they are there. And yes the DWR wants them all gone.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Ill be hunting elk out there as well. Of all the scouting trips I have taken out there last month I have not seen anything but some old droppings from what my best guess would be spring time. But hey they are out there.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info...the more I can get the better!!


----------



## Iano3313 (10 mo ago)

It is true. I’m sure when they venture that way but when they do it is likely not often. I have seen one elk in a place called Loftgren many years ago when I was kid with my mom. Rather arbitrary encounter I should add. We were just driving and I think it was snowing or raining and suddenly it was there on the side of the road.
Some people, like myself, were interested but others were skeptical of the claim (first time I’d ever seen a elk so close). I mean that was the closest I’d ever seen an elk to West Desert area. However, I’ve seen them leaving the Mountains next to Tooele and Stockton heading South and not just a couple, like dozens. Where they were going I am not certain but they do certainly go that way.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Iano3313 said:


> It is true. I’m sure when they venture that way but when they do it is likely not often. I have seen one elk in a place called Loftgren many years ago when I was kid with my mom. Rather arbitrary encounter I should add. We were just driving and I think it was snowing or raining and suddenly it was there on the side of the road.
> Some people, like myself, were interested but others were skeptical of the claim (first time I’d ever seen a elk so close). I mean that was the closest I’d ever seen an elk to West Desert area. However, I’ve seen them leaving the Mountains next to Tooele and Stockton heading South and not just a couple, like dozens. Where they were going I am not certain but they do certainly go that way.


Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

ns450f said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!


I live near Vernon and it’s my life‘s quest to see a bull in person out here. I run a handful of cameras in this area and I haven’t picked one up in two years.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Many of the “Vernon” elk cross back and forth between the Vernon, oquirrh-stans LE and tintic units. Most bulls I know of being killed are on the east side of the highway and north of eureka. Occasionally a few will be killed on the sheep rocks and around cherry creek. But the few who are available for the hunt aren’t in the majority of the Vernon unit. I’ve heard south of eureka can hold some elk too, but I haven’t personally seen any around there myself.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I've shot 3 cows and 2 bulls in vernon, also in our group I have 2 buddies that killed spikes and 2 more cows . Just dumb luck finding them. I had a 6x6 on camera all summer with a radio collar, couple days before the hunt he disappeared and ive yet to see him again.


----------

